# For the love of split toes



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

So my favorite all time shoe design is the split toe blucher with the rolled seams - I guess that's what you call it, anyway. Most common example is the AE Bradley - 







Sadly, Bradley seems to be only available in burgundy shell these days and AE's only other split toe bluchers have all flush seams. I have the AE Dellwood in the old, lighter chili, which was Bradley with a Vibram lug sole, but I'd love to get another pair of shoes of this style in a proper brown. Any ideas? I feel like split toes are fairly rare these days in any style, much less this one. Alden's comes close, but that's about it.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Personally, I don't think there's anything to beat Carmina's split-toe effort.



Obviously, though, it's not brown.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

OK, this is the second recent picture posted of a Carmina shoe (the other a snuff suede) that is going to force me to explain to my wife why I am ordering shoes from Spain.
I dread that conversation.

I agree, the rolled seams make the shoe.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

ChrisRS said:


> OK, this is the second recent picture posted of a Carmina shoe (the other a snuff suede) that is going to force me to explain to my wife why I am ordering shoes from Spain.
> I dread that conversation.
> 
> I agree, the rolled seams make the shoe.


That Carmina doesn't have the seams. I do covet it because I'm a Dainite guy, but I'm also waiting on delivery of a pair of split toe brown pebble grain Meermins on Dainite that should tide me over - they have something close to the right stitching on the apron, but not the toe:








I'd like to one day own a pair of Alden Norwegian Split toes in Ravello Shell - they were out a few years ago - or cigar.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

How about these from Alden:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Having both the AE Bradley and the Alden design #986 (pictured above) my preference, assuming I had to choose just one, would be the Alden #986...they just seem to fit my feet better, straight out of the box. I also prefer (I think it's called) roped stitching(?).


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

MaxBuck said:


> Personally, I don't think there's anything to beat Carmina's split-toe effort.


With all due respect to Carmina - one of my fave brands - I think G&G and EG are tops in RTW split toes:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ I actually like the flat seams though EC seems to prefer the beefier version.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I've had the Alden version for 15 years and it's one of my favorites. Also doesn't hurt that it's available in both the Aberdeen and Barrie lasts.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Am I mis-remembering, or is this sometimes called a Norwegian?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

watchnerd said:


> Am I mis-remembering, or is this sometimes called a Norwegian?


That's what I would call it.


----------



## mreams99 (Jan 7, 2015)

I think that you can order that Bradley as a custom color for a reasonable price.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

RogerP said:


> With all due respect to Carmina - one of my fave brands - I think G&G and EG are tops in RTW split toes:


While very nice, both of these brands are currently well out of my price range, and most other British shoe makers seem very deficient in split toed models.
I find myself oddly drawn to the AE Walton, despite it having an "old man shoe" look to it, but it's now only available in black, which is a shame.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Too bad it's discontinued, but I like my AE Parkways.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Spex said:


> Too bad it's discontinued, but I like my AE Parkways.
> 
> View attachment 14317


I was tempted by the AE Portland boot, but that's another one that's been discontinued.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I've handled both AE and Alden NST designs and feel that the Alden version is better, especially when considering that the Alden is available on the fairly elegant Aberdeen last.

The Parkway mentioned above is actually a good shoe, but discontinued.

Of course, I will recommend shell cordovan, but if that is not what you desire, then another option will have to do.

Perhaps in a moment I can post a few pics of my Alden NST in ravello...


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

Watchman said:


> I've handled both AE and Alden NST designs and feel that the Alden version is better, especially when considering that the Alden is available on the fairly elegant Aberdeen last.
> 
> The Parkway mentioned above is actually a good shoe, but discontinued.
> 
> ...


Something in a whiskey, natural or ravello shell is probably the only shoe I still want at this point. I'm gonna hold off for a couple years. Maybe by then Rancourt will have a version of their new Stockton with the rolled stitch I like so I can get it custom made with the exact right size for my slightly different feet and the Montello Tempest combo sole.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

The AE Wilbert is available in several nice shades of brown if your looking for a more causal shoe.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

mhj said:


> The AE Wilbert is available in several nice shades of brown if your looking for a more causal shoe.


I have a pair and love them, but it's that rolled stitch look I'm after. Cole Haan had one, but it looked kinda douchey.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Moreschi split-toe blucher boots (well worn!):


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

espressocycle said:


> Something in a whiskey, natural or ravello shell is probably the only shoe I still want at this point. I'm gonna hold off for a couple years. Maybe by then Rancourt will have a version of their new Stockton with the rolled stitch I like so I can get it custom made with the exact right size for my slightly different feet and the Montello Tempest combo sole.
> 
> View attachment 14318


Rancourt is a good option.

There is only one Alden model that I feel has no equal anywhere in the world today and that is indeed the NST:



















Carmina does a "Frankenstich" model that is great too.

EG Dover that Roger posted is a great model too and I am looking to get a pair of those some day soon.

But Alden NST is perhaps one of, if not the finest example of Norwegian Handsewn construction.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

What I like about the posts here is that they illustrate a great many different styles within the apparently narrow range of "split toe blucher." Personally, I think the aesthetic is extremely different when comparing Aldens with Carminas, with Edward Greens, with Allen Edmonds (and several styles within the Allen Edmonds umbrella). And all well-made shoes, and all obviously with their own champions here.

Good stuff.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> What I like about the posts here is that they illustrate a great many different styles within the apparently narrow range of "split toe blucher." Personally, I think the aesthetic is extremely different when comparing Aldens with Carminas, with Edward Greens, with Allen Edmonds (and several styles within the Allen Edmonds umbrella). And all well-made shoes, and all obviously with their own champions here.
> 
> Good stuff.


Yes Sir. Well Said

It comes down to personal taste for sure. I do not want to sound too dogmatic in what I said. The funny thing is that I would gladly and unashamedly wear every design and maker listed in this thread.

espressocycle, perhaps you could reach out to Allison at AE and ask her if they will make you a special Parkway model. Never hurts to ask...

I favor the Bradley over the Alden NST on Barrie but NOT on Aberdeen.

EG is in a whole different league.










This one is Carmina Saddle Cordovan on the Queens Last.

Skoak recently did a run of these but with "Frankenstitch" variant.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Watchman said:


> Rancourt is a good option.
> 
> There is only one Alden model that I feel has no equal anywhere in the world today and that is indeed the NST:
> 
> ...


+1. Wholeheartedly agree. You have a good eye and very good taste, Watchman. Those Alden NST Boots may be my next and perhaps, my final footwear purchase! They are indeed memorably handsome.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Wasting time on EBAY and when I saw this I remembered this thread:



AE Bradley in brown (not cordovan) good condition size 10D for 99 cents (no bids yet) with $11 shipping. Thought it might be timely for someone.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> +1. Wholeheartedly agree. You have a good eye and very good taste, Watchman. Those Alden NST Boots may be my next and perhaps, my final footwear purchase! They are indeed memorably handsome.


Thank You Sir.

Your compliment means the world to me.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Other than Carmina I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better value than a Peal and CO Split Toe especially when they're on sale.



However when it comes to the very best I think most would agree that the EG Dover has to be either one of or the absolute best.



Although I don't have one, G&G makes one worth considering as well. I would certainly have no problem putting it in the same league as the EG Dover.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Great to see you here triple d. Lovely shoes.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Great to see you here triple d. Lovely shoes.


Thanks Roger.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I am looking forward to owning that EG Dover someday.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm bringing this thread back to life today because Skoak just added these Carmina's to their website. I think they're amazing and am really considering purchasing my first pair of suede.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Hoping to receive these within the next month.








[/URL


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

I've always been under the impression that styles with the flat seam are termed "Algonquin" toe, while the raised or rope style split toe is termed Norwegian.

BB has really raised the price on the Peal & Co. model, now $648. I have an Ebay pair that I fortunately snagged in new condition for $140.

Can anyone confirm or deny that the Brooks Peal Algonquin is made by C&J?
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Peal...?dwvar_273H_Color=BLCK&contentpos=6&cgid=0522


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those Carminas that Skoak just added are very tempting indeed. If they were another shade, I might not be able to resist. (Love the Polo suede but already have a pair of derby boots in that material).


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

RogerP said:


> Those Carminas that Skoak just added are very tempting indeed. If they were another shade, I might not be able to resist. (Love the Polo suede but already have a pair of derby boots in that material).


Roger, as to the color of the Polo suede, how would you rate its looks with, say, grey flannels?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

No one has mentioned Paraboot yet. They have Nst models available.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> No one has mentioned Paraboot yet. They have Nst models available.


I was just about to mention theirs, I just picked up a pair in snuff suede. The fit and quality are fantastic. Too bad so few retailers in North America


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

CLTesquire said:


> Roger, as to the color of the Polo suede, how would you rate its looks with, say, grey flannels?


It's a fairly reddish brown, so a warmer shade of grey might work. But the cooler shades of grey one more often finds in flannel trousers might not pair as well.

My boots are quite casual, but I tend to pair them more often with tan, taupe and blue.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Watchman said:


> Rancourt is a good option.
> 
> There is only one Alden model that I feel has no equal anywhere in the world today and that is indeed the NST:
> 
> ...


I planned my next boot to be the EG Galway, but these have gotten me to rethinking my priorities.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

momsdoc said:


> I planned my next boot to be the EG Galway, but these have gotten me to rethinking my priorities.


You would actually chose an Alden boot over a Galway?


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Purchasing one, does not preclude a future purchase of the other. I have a number of boots from other manufacturers in the Galway style, but no split toe boot. Those Alden NSTs are particularly attractive. I really like the way they did the rolled stitching. I agree with Watchman that this is perhaps the finest example of that style.

I have been waiting for the Galway I want to appear for sale. While waiting, I might as well explore this nice piece. The only other boot I have thought to buy is the EG Doak Shannon, now here's another one to put on the list. 

I'm getting anxious for a new boot as the summer comes to an end. I'm still waiting delivery on a Bonafe MTO from January. I think I'm the last in this crowd to be getting them. I finally received an invoice 2 weeks ago from Skoak, and an email yesterday with the shipping info. I was beginning to wonder if they'd arrive in time for Fall. Not that it would be a total drought, as I still have 2 Carminas, and 2 Meermins that arrived in early Spring and have not yet been worn.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

momsdoc said:


> Purchasing one, does not preclude a future purchase of the other. I have a number of boots from other manufacturers in the Galway style, but no split toe boot. Those Alden NSTs are particularly attractive. I really like the way they did the rolled stitching. I agree with Watchman that this is perhaps the finest example of that style.
> 
> I have been waiting for the Galway I want to appear for sale. While waiting, I might as well explore this nice piece. The only other boot I have thought to buy is the EG Doak Shannon, now here's another one to put on the list.
> 
> I'm getting anxious for a new boot as the summer comes to an end. I'm still waiting delivery on a Bonafe MTO from January. I think I'm the last in this crowd to be getting them. I finally received an invoice 2 weeks ago from Skoak, and an email yesterday with the shipping info. I was beginning to wonder if they'd arrive in time for Fall. Not that it would be a total drought, as I still have 2 Carminas, and 2 Meermins that arrived in early Spring and have not yet been worn.


momsdoc, correct me if I'm wrong but you don't do cordovan right? Have you seen any Alden calf NST boots around? I've been able to find some in chromexcel but that's it.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

momsdoc said:


> Purchasing one, does not preclude a future purchase of the other. I have a number of boots from other manufacturers in the Galway style, but no split toe boot. Those Alden NSTs are particularly attractive. I really like the way they did the rolled stitching. I agree with Watchman that this is perhaps the finest example of that style.
> 
> I have been waiting for the Galway I want to appear for sale. While waiting, I might as well explore this nice piece. The only other boot I have thought to buy is the EG Doak Shannon, now here's another one to put on the list.
> 
> I'm getting anxious for a new boot as the summer comes to an end. I'm still waiting delivery on a Bonafe MTO from January. I think I'm the last in this crowd to be getting them. I finally received an invoice 2 weeks ago from Skoak, and an email yesterday with the shipping info. I was beginning to wonder if they'd arrive in time for Fall. Not that it would be a total drought, as I still have 2 Carminas, and 2 Meermins that arrived in early Spring and have not yet been worn.


Since we're talking about split toe boots, have looked at the EG Nevis or the G&G Thorpe?


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Thinking these just might be my next split toe.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

I ordered these the other day:



and now have to wait patiently until November for them. Sigh. I'm not good at waiting.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

This is the latest split toe that got my attention. They wont be here until January or February unfortunately. Well worth the wait if you ask me. This is photoshop markup of the shoes.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...J3NLLyVLq8BC8N8ARTI1qkkg&ust=1441518012356220

Monk strap Norweger by Carmina. Ohhh Yeaahh!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't compete with some of the boots here, but I've bought these Allen Edmonds Portland boots on ebay and though they've been shipped to my sister-in-law in the US, I'll hopefully get them in October.

Lightly used, and they look to be Shoebank seconds, but only due to a tiny mark.
Hopefully they fit.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Terrific additions, gents.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Split toes in the house!!!!

There's a number of things that I like about these boots. The fact that I've been meaning to get a split toe boot for one, the fact that the apron is hand
sewn is two, they are in grain is always a plus, and the fact that this Last works so well is another.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

I like split toes also.

In my closet: Alden #8 on Aberdeen, #8 on Plaza on commando sole, cigar shell on Aberdeen, and Brooks C&J Peal brown pebble grain on Dainite sole. Jonesing for some Aldens in mocha kid suede on Aberdeen.

I thought I had special ordered some EG Dovers from Brooks on the 888 last in a D width, but a year later nothing had happened.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a very brief visit to the Jermyn Street Cheaney shop this afternoon, and afterward .

They have two new split toe models, although I didn't see them on the shelves.

The Chiswick shoe and the Richmond boot.


----------



## Nickargenta (Aug 4, 2011)

The Richmond caught my eye too, though I'd like to see it in the flesh before I splash out on a pair.

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned the Alfred Sargent Charlton. It seems to have migrated from the Country to the Exclusive line since I bought my pair, and hence has gone up in price a bit, but is a lovely shoe which has become one of my favourites.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps my favorite pair of split-toed shoes is a pair of Alden's All Weather Walkers, equipped with Alden's leather toe tipped plantation crepe soles. They look great and feel even better on the feet! :thumbs-up:


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

COOL SHOES, and its great to visit web site too, good choices available.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice inexpensive Herring option in pebble grain for $224. If the last was a little more elongated I'd bite.

https://postimg.org/image/uxzb23ws7/

https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/prod...ium=cpc&utm_source=criteo&utm_campaign=criteo


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

jeffdeist said:


> Nice inexpensive Herring option in pebble grain for $224. If the last was a little more elongated I'd bite.


You could take a punt on these Lodings: https://www.loding.fr/produit.php?ref=411GDenleygrainehavannegomme&id_rubrique=26


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

StephenRG said:


> You could take a punt on these Lodings: https://www.loding.fr/produit.php?ref=411GDenleygrainehavannegomme&id_rubrique=26


those are a nice looking pair of shoes!


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Intriguing, thanks for the tip.


----------



## macandal (Oct 12, 2015)

Can you recommend a black split toe for no more than $300? Thanks.


----------



## macandal (Oct 12, 2015)

What do you think of these:


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Meermin currently have two split toe shoes in their MTO section. Both with a combo leather and rubber sole.
8 days left to run on them.


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

AE Waltons. I wear these with jeans...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh my, I've got a passel of A-E split toes:

Bradley (2) black and chili
Hancock (2) brown and brown suede
Kingsley chili
Dellwood chili
Stockbridge (2) black and chili
Wilbert (5) 3 brown, 2 caramel

And I may be forgetting something!


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

Isn't the AE Del Ray also a split toe? any thoughts on that?


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Received shipment confirmation today.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Mikestyle49 said:


> Isn't the AE Del Ray also a split toe? any thoughts on that?


I have a pair of black DelRays... very nice.


----------



## ironthinker (Mar 25, 2016)

One other option might be calling some of the bigger AE retailers and asking if they still have it in stock.

I love quality dress shoes and have a size 11A and see less and less of any kind of shoes in my size. So I ended up on Ebay buying "little used" shoes. I've found out they come from estate sales. Of course, with the low prices I have gone nuts on shoe numbers. You can set up a "permanent search" on Ebay that will email you went your item shows up.


----------



## Jaded Hedonist (Jun 4, 2014)

Very interesting thread.

Before I started reading this website I thought split toe's were fairly high up on the formal scale for dress shoes. I do like them no matter where they fall.

Attached are a few pics from the closet.

First pic may be one of the few Mephisto models that can be worn as dress shoes, a Black Milton. Yes, they are wide.

Second pic is the same shoe in a dark brown.

Third and last pic shows two pair of aforementioned AE Wilberts, left is Golden Brown Chromexcel and on the right is basic brown.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

#8 for BB










Brown Calf by C&J for Polo


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Adelantado said:


> AE Waltons. I wear these with jeans...


I really wish AE would make these in something other than black.
Chilli, or even better, oxblood.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

The Mailman was very good to me today. G&G Ishams in Rosewood Kudu on the MH71 Last. Overall more sleek throughout the entire shoe and a bit more refined than my EG Dovers in Mahogany CC. I'm extremely happy with how these turned out.


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

dddrees said:


> The Mailman was very good to me today. G&G Ishams in Rosewood Kudu on the MH71 Last. Overall more sleek throughout the entire shoe and a bit more refined than my EG Dovers in Mahogany CC. I'm extremely happy with how these turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Desirable Result said:


> This leather reminds me of old age.Wrinkly old skin.I hope you'er a young guy!


This is the second pair of shoes that I own with this type of leather (Kudu) and a third pair which are boots which are in the works. The texture and darker lines are something that gives the leather a lot of character in my opinion and that's one of the biggest reasons I like it. YMMV


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

dddrees said:


> This is the second pair of shoes that I own with this type of leather (Kudu) and a third pair which are boots which are in the works. The texture and darker lines are something that gives the leather a lot of character in my opinion and that's one of the biggest reasons I like it. YMMV


This pair doesnt conjure up the idea of old age like the other one does, this one looks mature but not "overripe", congratulations on this beautiful manly shoe dd


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Desirable Result said:


> This pair doesnt conjure up the idea of old age like the other one does, this one looks mature but not "overripe", congratulations on this beautiful manly shoe dd


Thank you sir.

Overipe? LOL

So are these overripe as well?


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

dddrees said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Overipe? LOL
> 
> So are these overripe as well?


No, not overripe. I dont draw that human old age 'ugh factor' from these... the animal that provided these was taken at the right time, definitely not human here ... pretty good/9 would of give it a 10 but the toes got heated up some how


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Desirable Result said:


> No, not overripe. I dont draw that human old age 'ugh factor' from these... the animal that provided these was taken at the right time, definitely not human here ... pretty good/9 would of give it a 10 but the toes got heated up some how


Actually I know at least one of the shoes and probably more than likely both are made from leathers where the texture of the leather has more to do with what was done to it afterwards than while it was actually on the animal. The texture for both was more than likely man made.


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

I think you are right.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Desirable Result said:


> I think you are right.


Thats because I'm old, I'm wise, and I'm overripe. LOL


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> How about these from Alden:


I've had these in black for I think 10 years (wearing them today) and still love them. I feel bulletproof with them on (substantial) although I realize not as formal as the captoes.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I've come to realize that chukkas and split toes are of my favorite designs. I have some split toes coming on a single MTO which I think the nicest of the split toe designs. I will update with th a group shot as soon as they are received.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I own one pair - the EG Dover in dark oak. It is a classic shoe and one of my favorites. After reviewing this thread, I think I need another variant - maybe in two tone or suede? And in a monk!!!

As an aside - I think that this shoe in a derby is one of the best and most functional all around dress shoes. Especially an excellent shoe for a younger gentleman. Sporty enough to not look staid, but classic enough to withstand virtually any level of formality short of black tie. In the younger generation where no one wears a tie and business casual is essentially "formal" it is a great option for virtually any circumstance.


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

JBierly;I own one pair - the EG Dover in dark oak. It is a classic shoe and one of my favorites. After reviewing this thread, I think I need another variant - maybe in two tone or suede? And in a monk!!!

As an aside - I think that this shoe in a derby is one of the best and most functional all around dress shoes. Especially an excellent shoe for a younger gentleman. Sporty enough to not look staid, but classic enough to withstand virtually any level of formality short of black tie. In the younger generation where no one wears a tie and business casual is essentially "formal" it is a great option for virtually any circumstance.[/QUOTE]
How do you feel about the receding stitch line on these Weston's


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Desirable Result said:


> JBierly;I own one pair - the EG Dover in dark oak. It is a classic shoe and one of my favorites. After reviewing this thread, I think I need another variant - maybe in two tone or suede? And in a monk!!!
> 
> As an aside - I think that this shoe in a derby is one of the best and most functional all around dress shoes. Especially an excellent shoe for a younger gentleman. Sporty enough to not look staid, but classic enough to withstand virtually any level of formality short of black tie. In the younger generation where no one wears a tie and business casual is essentially "formal" it is a great option for virtually any circumstance.


How do you feel about the receding stitch line on these Weston's







[/QUOTE]

Not a big fan of the receding stitch line as it kind of reminds me of an old man going bald. Gotcha!! LOL

Typically not a big fan as the proportions just look off to me.may just be because I'm more used to looking at ones which are not. However on this particular pair there's so much that looks right the receding stitch line doesn't look to bad.


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh, such is how the Italians like to wear their pants hem higher up to show more shoe...


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it is in keeping with the general style of the shoe. Relaxed!!


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Desirable Result said:


> Oh, such is how the Italians like to wear their pants hem higher up to show more shoe...


I think it is to show off the socks!


----------



## Desirable Result (Feb 15, 2014)

what if they dont have socks on?


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Then it looks even worse.


----------



## Carl1955 (Jun 1, 2015)

https://www.cheaney.co.uk/collectio...d-r-derby-boot-in-mahogany-grain-leather-p169

Bought these last week, my first split toe purchase, happy with the quality & style.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Nice kicks, but for those in warmer, more humid locations, perhaps the Cheaney Chiswick R design would prove somewhat more hospitable to ones feet and ankles?

Welcome to AAAC, Carl1955! Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Loving the Split Toes


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Excellent - those got to you very quickly! Outstanding boots.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Excellent - those got to you very quickly! Outstanding boots.


Thank you sir.

They shipped on Friday and arrived this morning.

Congrats to you as well.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a pair of AE Bradley's in Chili that I purchased new but rarely ever wear. They are in excellent condition, size 9.5D. I would be willing to let them go for a reasonable price if anyone is interested.


----------



## Suit of Nettles (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as you, Mike, but with 10.5 3E Bradleys in shell and 10 3E Wilberts in chilli.


These are my last pairs of split-toes, probably forever, because my wife, who is entirely supportive in every other respect, absolutely loathes them, and says they look like cloven hooves. Personally, I don't mind looking like a centaur. I was willing to give up on the Wilberts, and clung to the shell Bradleys, but have finally begun to let go.

My misfortunes aside, this does bring up a couple of potentially interesting points:

Does the appeal of a split-toe shoe diminish as the shoe gets wider? Is a very wide split-toe simply too crude a shoe?

Has anyone else encountered women who are repulsed by split-toes?-- or have I just discovered the one tiny respect in which I have been unlucky in my choice of wife, as Austen put it...


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

I would like your opinion about these two models: the burgundy Carmina in Simpson last and the black AE Delray. While I love the way the Carmina's look on me , I have mixed feelings about the Delrays. They seem too big-elongated, my fear is they might seem.. clownish on me? What do you think?
Carmina:


----------



## Chris Giakoumakos (Aug 28, 2015)

Delrays:


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I think they both look pretty nice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Adreed,
but frankly, to my eye, the Delrays appear to have the edge!


----------



## doomx (Sep 19, 2015)

I have been thinking about getting my first NST pair. I have ruled out AEs because the current offerings have very short toe seam, which I do not like.

I really like the Carmina offerings as well as the Carlos Santos versions. Both have dainite soles which I am looking for. The difference between the two is IMO primarily in esthetics (raised vs flat toe seam).

CS:

Carmina: https://gentlemensfootwear.com/coll...der-carmina-shoemaker-nst-in-brown-scotchgrai

How do people feel about the grain leather on these?

Also what is the quality difference between CS and Carmina? I have no experience with either and this will be my first venture in higher quality shoes (above AE and Meermin).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

doomx said:


> I have been thinking about getting my first NST pair. I have ruled out AEs because the current offerings have very short toe seam, which I do not like.
> 
> I really like the Carmina offerings as well as the Carlos Santos versions. Both have dainite soles which I am looking for. The difference between the two is IMO primarily in esthetics (raised vs flat toe seam).
> 
> ...


All of this is 2nd hand, but much of it is from momsdoc who is a reliable source, and has all three makes.

Momsdoc has stated that the quality of Carlos Santos is quite similar to that of Carmina. Meermin are excellent value for the price, but aren't quite as good in build and materials compared to the other two.

I think I prefer the last shapes of Carlos Santos to those of Carmina, but that's entirely personal preference. Carlos Santos also does lovely patination of their uppers, which is evident in the merchant's photos.

But I have a weakness for grained leather which also draws me to the Carmina shoe, so I'd be hard pressed to select between them. They're both very handsome shoes, each entirely suitable to its purpose, and the choice between them is really only a matter of personal preference.


----------



## doomx (Sep 19, 2015)

Flanderian said:


> All of this is 2nd hand, but much of it is from momsdoc who is a reliable source, and has all three makes.
> 
> Momsdoc has stated that the quality of Carlos Santos is quite similar to that of Carmina. Meermin are excellent value for the price, but aren't quite as good in build and materials compared to the other two.
> 
> ...


I like the look of the pebble grain shoes but I won't know how they would fit in my wardrobe. I only have one pair of pebble grain shoes (AE for BB chukkas) that don't take polish well and as a result look always beaten up and casual.

For the NST, I am looking to wear mostly with wool trousers/sports coat, but will also wear with chinos, and occasionally with a "casual" suit (brown birdseye) even tieless.

How do you wear yours?


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a pair of CS. I quite like it. On pair with anything else in my humble assortment of shoes.


----------



## doomx (Sep 19, 2015)

bernoulli said:


> I have a pair of CS. I quite like it. On pair with anything else in my humble assortment of shoes.


Any real world pics? In what context do you wear yours?


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Also consider the last. I have a few pair of Carminas and the Rain last is perfect for my foot - I like the shape and it is sufficiently generous for comfort. The one pair of CS that I own is not quite as comfortable - just a touch tight (not sure which last it is). It is not unwearable by any means - just not as comfortable as the Rain.


----------



## doomx (Sep 19, 2015)

JBierly said:


> Also consider the last. I have a few pair of Carminas and the Rain last is perfect for my foot - I like the shape and it is sufficiently generous for comfort. The one pair of CS that I own is not quite as comfortable - just a touch tight (not sure which last it is). It is not unwearable by any means - just not as comfortable as the Rain.


I have tried the one I linked from Carmina (Soller last) and they were super comfortable. The CS ones I linked are supposed to for very similar and are actually on the wide side.

Point well taken though. One I know will fit very well. The other I have never seen or tried on.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

doomx said:


> How do you wear yours?


I have a casual blucher and pair of chukkas in pebble grain.

The bluchers are an inexpensive, strictly casual shoe with red EVA soles so I mainly confine them to khakis which is what I wear most of the time, though I have worn them with with tweed pants and corduroy jacket. But even a country suit would be stretching it. (Incidentally, the toes actually take a very nice shine, which you wouldn't believe from the photo below.)










The pair of chukkas is from Cheaney and are actually a lot dressier than they appear in the photo below. They're on Cheaney's 125 last which has a beautiful wasp-waist, and a slightly elongated tapered toe. The hide is nicely patinated, of good quality and takes a very nice shine. They're easily dressy enough for wool trousers and a sport jacket, and would do very nicely with a country suit as well.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

May I ask what brand the bluchers are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

swils8610 said:


> May I ask what brand the bluchers are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If you're asking about the pair I posted a photo of, they're from Sanders and Sanders. The model name is the Reggie, but unfortunately, they've been discontinued. It was the first pair of Sanders I bought, they had an inexpensive list price, plus the retailer was having a site-wide discount. I thought I was just buying an inexpensive pair of casual shoes, and was instead blown away by their quality when I opened the box.


----------

